# Help please! 7 month old with horrible cough



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

My 7 month old ds started coughing on Saturday night and I thought it was getting better on Sunday night, but now he is just coughing a really wet cough and then gagging. He doesn't seem to have a fever but the cough is really mucusy sounding (no whooping or gasping sounds, its just one long big cough followed by gagging or throwing up). I talked to his pediatrician on Sunday and she told me I could give him some cough medicine if I wanted but that it usually doesn't do much in little babies. I tried it twice and didn't see much change. I've tried turning on a humidifier, putting him in a warm shower, etc and he still sounds horrible. I'd really like some home remedies/natural ideas to help him before I have to end up taking him in to the doctor. He is just such a sad little guy right now, I feel so awful for him.

ETA: He's unvaxed, mostly EBF (a little solids in the evening), almost 17lbs, otherwise really healthy but just got over the chickenpox 2 weeks ago. I'm wondering if this cold is just really getting to him since he's recovering from another illness. My 2 1/2 yo has a mild cough and a stuffy nose but nothing like ds's cough.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

Is he coughing anything up? What color is any nasal drainage? Do not try cough medicines. Stick with an expectorant if you do to break up the mucous-not to supress it.

It hasn't been that long, so I wouldn't worry about it provided there is no high fever.

"Eucalyptus and lavender oil. Add only one drop of each of these to a facial steamer, pot of hot water or some vaporizers. They can help clear up the congestion faster.
Vapor rubs on the chest. Occasionally, these can cause wheezing because the vapors may be too strong for some children, but overall they will work well. It is safe to try, but do observe your child to make sure it doesn't cause wheezing.
Drink twice as much liquid. This will help to thin secretions and prevent dehydration."

"Only use medication when the symptoms are interfering with your child's daily life or keeping them, or you, awake at night. It's okay to let your child cough several times an hour during the day. It is better for her to cough up the mucus so it doesn't sit in her lungs. It is also better to tolerate a runny nose or some nasal congestion during the day if it isn't bothering your child.
Treat your child's specific symptoms. If your child simply has a bad cough, but no nasal congestion, then you don't need a fancy combination cough and cold medicine. You simply need a cough suppressant. Here are the four major types of cold medicine: "

http://www.askdrsears.com/html/8/t089800.asp
http://www.askdrsears.com/html/8/T081000.asp


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks for the info and links. I'm just so medical minded when it comes to things like this from my previous training (former pediatric nurse) but I really want to use other ways of healing. I also tend to freak out when my kids get sick and not be able to think of what to do, because I've seen some really horrible stuff.

Anyway, he has coughed up some yellow gunk when he has thrown up a few times, which could still be just a cold/flu virus. I'll try adding a little bit of lavendar and eucalyptus to the humidifier and see how he does. I have really severe allergies and a previous history of asthma so I always get worried about using things like that, but I suppose trying a little wouldn't hurt him. I gave him a tiny, tiny bit of Emergen-C earlier, but he wasn't so keen on the taste.

He just started coughing again really bad







I'm going to go see if I can find my stethoscope and listen to his lungs again. Then I'll probably try putting a few drops of the EOs on the bottom of the shower and sit in the bathroom with him for a little bit. My poor little guy


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

I know the feeling! I get totally freaked and start worrying about zebras with my kids. I used to be a CNA/EMT/Phleb/Andrologist and worked the floors for a few years.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

It sounds like something we just got over. It's been going around are whole community and I know it's also up in Colorado Springs because that's where we got it. Anyways, up your Vitamin C intake, leave the humidifier on all the time and try and rest. It took us two weeks to get over (dh and dd had it the worst, I was over it in about a week.)

Good luck and hope your little one feels better soon.


----------



## peacepiece (Mar 21, 2005)

I guess this is going on everywhere! We're here in New England and my 6yr old ds has a cough, too. Fortunately my 15mos DD doen't...yet! My son gets this cough every year about this time but this year has been the worst! There are different tinctures to try if you can meet with a natropath. We have just started him on cod liver oil tonight hoping the omega 3 oils will help. Coughs are a real hard thing to treat it seems...


----------

